# Does Greg LeMond get $$ when you buy a LeMond frame/bike?



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Just curious. Is he still in the loop?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Friction_Shifter said:


> Just curious. Is he still in the loop?


Funny, but it seems there is Lemond and LeMond bike gear... which further adds to the confusion. LeMond makes spin bikes, those cleat wedges, and god knows what else... and a few years ago, Target stores carried a bunch of ultra cheapo LeMond junk. It is a confusing mess.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

You mean like collect additional royalties for each *Lemond* branded item sold? Probably not. Afterall, Trek booted Rolf Dietrich when he demanded royalties for every *Rolf* branded product (Trek's paired spoke wheels are now branded *Bontrager*).


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

Bike shop guy told me this may be Lemonds last year.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I've only seen LeMond. Never seen Lemond.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Friction_Shifter said:


> I've only seen LeMond. Never seen Lemond.


I know that technically it is all LeMond, but with the different logos you also have


----------



## Peith (Feb 16, 2006)

VEN said:


> Bike shop guy told me this may be Lemonds last year.



bike shop guy is a n00b. Maybe Klein, Trek people have zero new information on Klein to boast about, but they have discussed upcoming Lemond changes and designs.


----------



## tballgame87 (May 15, 2005)

I second the hard cority of the n00bness of the bike shop guy, Lemond isn't going anywhere, Trek is in the middle of revamping the brand with a new full carbon bike slated for delivery within our lifetimes. Klein, I can't say much for Klein.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

*Of course he does*

Greg has been out promoting his new all-carbon Triomphe frame/bikes wih the press. Do you really think he would do this without getting paid. Greg is involved with the design, and he surely gets paid by Trek. Maybe its a set salary, or maybe its based on sales, but whatever he gets paid. Greg is a good business man, and has involvement in lots of places. So yes, his other line of fitness stuff and wedges is also him and he makes omeny from that. The Lemond line at Target was him as well. Just like many other well known designers/people who sell a product line at Target, Greg has a deal too. Target then dropped the products and Lemond won a million dollar suit against Target for breach of contract.


----------



## RD-Man (Jan 2, 2003)

My LBS owner, who is an acquaintance of Greg LeMond's (has had him out to shop some for different things, etc.) told me that he gets royalties off the bikes for another 1-2 years, and then he's out of the loop. After all his trash talking about Lance, I must admit I have somewhat steered clear of LeMond bikes, even though they're really nice rides.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Do you still have your nose or have you at some time cut it off?*



RD-Man said:


> After all his trash talking about Lance, I must admit I have somewhat steered clear of LeMond bikes, even though they're really nice rides.


That's the sign of a well thought out and reasoned decision making process


----------



## RD-Man (Jan 2, 2003)

My nose is quite intact, thank you. If Lemond bikes were the only ones out there that were great rides, that would be another story. However, there are PLENTY of great bikes out there now. Also, there are obviously MANY reasons as to why one would choose or not choose a bike. For me, if I find two bikes that ride great, look great, similar price range, etc., I'm going to lean away from the one sponsored or endorsed by a person or persons with whom I disagree. People do this all the time with any and all products. For some people, this reasoning is higher up the ladder of importance than others. For me, it becomes a determining factor only when I find other products that are as good or better than the aformentioned endorser's product. I mean no disrespect against Greg LeMond or anyone who chooses to ride a LeMond bike. I respect the man for putting his opinion out there. I don't happen to agree with it and have searched out and found bikes that I like as well or better.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

RD-Man said:


> My nose is quite intact, thank you. If Lemond bikes were the only ones out there that were great rides, that would be another story. However, there are PLENTY of great bikes out there now. Also, there are obviously MANY reasons as to why one would choose or not choose a bike. For me, if I find two bikes that ride great, look great, similar price range, etc., *I'm going to lean away from the one sponsored or endorsed by a person or persons with whom I disagree*. People do this all the time with any and all products. For some people, this reasoning is higher up the ladder of importance than others. For me, it becomes a determining factor only when I find other products that are as good or better than the aformentioned endorser's product. I mean no disrespect against Greg LeMond or anyone who chooses to ride a LeMond bike. I respect the man for putting his opinion out there. I don't happen to agree with it and have searched out and found bikes that I like as well or better.


*Of course you are correct RD..........*


and the inverse is true, which is why corporate america spends BILLIONS on saleries, sponsorship, royalties, endorsements, what-have-you to athletes and other notable persons.... (regardless of character just had to get that in)......the practice is a double edged sword, and it cuts both ways..........


but I wonder if parent company TREK has put any pressure on Greg to clam-up about Lance ........ after all, impuning his character isn't good for TREK sales ..........

b0nk


----------



## RD-Man (Jan 2, 2003)

bonk,

I couldn't agree more. According to my LBS owner, SOMEbody did get on him a bit to quiet down. He wasn't sure if it was a higher up at Trek or his own publicist that told him to cool down on the rhetoric.

R


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

You are missing out on some great bikes. People that grew up adoring Lance have no sense of what Greg brought to the sport. Too bad for you guys. If I have to believe one of the two , then I have to go with Greg.....sorry ...........


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

djg714 said:


> If I have to believe one of the two , then I have to go with Greg.....sorry ...........


Greg is indeed a very genuine, respectful, courteous individual in person. Great conversation, and a pleasure to spend time with. Although I think it was unwise on his part to publicly criticize Lance like he did, I also suspect his comments were blown out of proportion to some degree...


----------

